# First Turkey



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

Never been much of a turkey hunter but have started getting into it the last couple years more and more. Well I enjoyed my first successful turkey hunt last saturday. JML2 from this site was my partner and called him in beautifully.

We set up in the dark where they have been strutting. I spotted him in the trees with my binocs before light only 70 yards away. After a few soft tree yelps he flew down to our hen decoy within 20 yards of our set up. I knocked him down within a minute of landing. It was quite the short hunt, but the excitement level was high. Not the biggest bird in the world I'm told, but a solid gobbler none the less. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Helluva bird Andy! This is going to be the beginning of something big I can tell.:lol::lol: With your drive the turks in your area don't stand a chance.:yikes:

Congrats Man!

Big T

PS...Make sure you get signed up next year for the turkey contest. If LoBrass can't get it done this year we may be looking for a new ringer.:lol:


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Congrats. Very nice first bird. I'd take him any day.


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice bird, Congrats!!!!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice work Andy!

Be warned, it's kinda addicting

Congrats!!!


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice bird. Congrats!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations on your first Andy! :coolgleam


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Good job Andy congrates on your first Tom.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good looking bird, congrats on your first!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Congrats Andy!!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

great bird congrats


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

As mentioned by Jason, highly addictive! Congrats on your first Andy


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats Andy. It is going to be hard to top killing a turkey at 5:59 am.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dja05 (Nov 10, 2008)

That is a nice bird no matter who you are. Way to go bud.


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments. I sure am proud of him.

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Very nice!


Congrats


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

Good job on your first of probably many!


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

looks like a shooter to me,way to go.your hooked now.


----------

